# Anyone else get sick for the holidays?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I rarely get sick, last time was 2018?, but I picked up something about a week ago that's been kicking my butt. Three negative covid tests, but I went to the doctor today because the past two days have been so bad with coughing and such. Speculation is that it's RSV, but she didn't bother to test because it's been 7 days, and results take 3 days. She loaded me up with steroids', anti-biotics, and an inhaler. We'll see how that goes.



.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I dodged it but close to 1/2 my family (3 house holds) was Covid positive for Christmas. Another few riding buddies also caught the plague. In my reality, Covid combined with the Flu & RSV are way more prevalent than Covid has been. 

I started masking up in public after Thanksgiving. I haven't heard anyone tell me they've enjoyed being ill. Plus one of my family has a severely compromised immune system (blood cancer). Trying my best to protect him. ;-)

*also if you think you have Covid, remember to swab your throat then your nose. Omicron lives in your throat, Delta lives in your nasal passages. I learned this when I had Omicron. All my at-home tests were negative _until_ I swabbed my throat.


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

My whole family here in UK and family in Canada have all been ill with like a flu thing, 2.5 weeks in and still not right, lingering on chest..seems like everyone i know has it too


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yup, in-laws young kids always drag the rest of us down after holiday family feasts. Never fails. The littlest girl is a walking petri dish that has no problems coughing into your eyeball with a smile on her face.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I caught something right after Halloween and it kicked my a$$ like nothing I’ve ever been afflicted with. Literally took 5 wks to get over. That first week there were days when I would sleep 18-20 HOURS a day. My wife has been sick for 5 days now. Not the same thing I had. We very rarely have ever gotten sick. Strange deal and no, I never got tested. Sue me


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

I haven’t had the flu in “decades” but I got symptoms yesterday. I tested negative for Covid. As far as Covid goes I’m fully boosted but I haven‘t gotten a flu shot this year. It definitely feels like the flu as I’ve got a headache and minor intestinal issues. My wife’s niece is living with us as she’s a traveling nurse and has a contract with a hospital in our area.
I‘m guessing that beautiful young woman gave me the flu. Whatever version of the flu this is it really isn’t that bad for me. I’ve had it for two days now and it feels like my immune system is getting the better of this virus. I’ve been sitting on our front patio soaking up the sun and nice temps. I think the vitamin D from the sun is definitely helping me to beat this virus. 👍🌵🌞

I wish everyone out there who is sick to get well soon !!! 😊


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I did get sick over the holidays. For some reason half a bottle of vodka and a 12 pack of ipa's didn't sit right with me.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am a high school teacher, I get hit by every flu that goes around. Had one at the beginning of december that was fairly solid, thought I was done. But...

I picked up a nasty stomach flu Christmas Eve, couldn't keep anything down. Was only really bad for a day, but it was a rather unpleasant day. Haven't had anything like that in 20 years, that one I blame on my 2-year old.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I get sick OF the holidays.
=sParty


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I got a Christmas Cold. No fun, felt miserable, head fog, etc., but no fever and feeling a little better today. Was going to go to a Christmas Party. All I got was Nyquil shots instead. Not nearly as bad as when I got Covid this summer in Texas. That was way worse.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Covid. I thought I might dodge it since I've made it this far. What an awesome way to spend Christmas.🥵


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

I can't catch Covid. Everyone at work has had it, isolated with extended family for a few weeks, about 10 of them all caught it -all except me, it's doing the rounds again in the community apparently, still can't catch it.
However, over the last 3 months, I've caught the cold/flu 3 times now. It's not Covid. Just get over one, crash with another. I go years between catching colds, so something weird going on for sure. I'm blaming the vaccinations. Only thing that's changed over the last couple of years. I can tell you without any shadow of a doubt, I'm well and truly over it. Totally. Heading off overseas this afternoon to visit family for the new year, just knocked the last round of the cold over, what do you reckon my chances are of staying well for the next few weeks are? I'm not holding my breath


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> I get sick OF the holidays.
> =sParty


Not me. I've got over 600 hours paid leave accumulated, I want more. Many more. Too busy, and not getting any better


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> . I'm blaming the vaccinations.


Too many or not enough?


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> Too many or not enough?


I'm thinking too many, & I've only had the 2 compulsory ones. No boosters. My Mum & Dad are 84, no vaccinations, had Covid, no worse than a flu/cold & been fine since. Heaps of relo's also unvaccinated with no issues. Could just be that with all the masking up, the cold/flu viruses are a bit more potent as they've not had the chance to pass through the community, and mutate into less aggressive strains. Don't know.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> I'm thinking too many, & I've only had the 2 compulsory ones. No boosters. My Mum & Dad are 84, no vaccinations, had Covid, no worse than a flu/cold & been fine since. Heaps of relo's also unvaccinated with no issues. Could just be that with all the masking up, the cold/flu viruses are a bit more potent as they've not had the chance to pass through the community, and mutate into less aggressive strains. Don't know.




Well I'm vaccinated and boosted and haven't been sick in years so there you have it.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

speedygz said:


> I'm blaming the vaccinations. Only thing that's changed over the last couple of years.





J.B. Weld said:


> Well I'm vaccinated and boosted and haven't been sick in years so there you have it.


I've managed to dodge C19 so far...had the 2 compulsary + 2 boosters (last one in August) No Cold, RSV, Flu, or Covid....knock on carbon.


One change is that RSV hit earlier than usual and positivity rates are higher than usual 2022.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> Well I'm vaccinated and boosted and haven't been sick in years so there you have it.


Well that settles it then. I'm off to get my boosters. Not.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

speedygz said:


> Well that settles it then. I'm off to get my boosters. Not.


One cool thing is that I've become bluetooth and 5G activated so I can connect my vaccine brain to my Note 20 and my E-bike 🙃




Edit: In before the BIN!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> Not me. I've got over 600 hours paid leave accumulated, I want more. Many more. Too busy, and not getting any better


I've been retired for 7 years so I guess I've got infinity hours paid leave accumulated.
Meanwhile the holidays just seem like a stressful, contrived marketing scheme to me.
=sParty


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

speedygz said:


> I'm thinking too many, & I've only had the 2 compulsory ones. No boosters. My Mum & Dad are 84, no vaccinations, had Covid, no worse than a flu/cold & been fine since. Heaps of relo's also unvaccinated with no issues. Could just be that with all the masking up, the cold/flu viruses are a bit more potent as they've not had the chance to pass through the community, and mutate into less aggressive strains. Don't know.


One of my favourite saying is “correlation is not causation”. Lots of people have been sick this fall one of the worst falls in years but that doesn’t mean that it is related with anything due to covid. (Vaccinations, masking, ect…). Bad cold and flu years happen every couple of years.

As a teacher I get a pretty good view as to when things are going around. I just count the kids away and this year has been bad. But it not like it was 2010.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

That's why everyone gets sick around Christmas. Extra stress on an already taxed body. Don't think it's because of excess vaccines.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> I've been retired for 7 years so I guess I've got infinity hours paid leave accumulated.
> Meanwhile the holidays just seem like a stressful, contrived marketing scheme to me.
> =sParty


Well, there's holidays, & holidays. I take mine during the year out of traditional holiday dates. Everything's cheaper, less busy, less people, all win. Only reason I'm going this afternoon is family had flights etc from the US booked, & we're going to do something for my younger brother & sisters burial arrangements (nothing Covid related, although that's the reason it's taken 2 years to manage to gather everyone together) The most stressful thing for me is getting through the metal scanners at the airport, and making it to the plane on time. Could be something to do with the Titanium plates, bolts & screws in my hip. No idea. Always have trouble.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Not this year thankfully, but I have in the past, nothing new really.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Ob1Hoagie said:


> I think the vitamin D from the sun is definitely helping me to beat this virus. 👍🌵🌞
> I wish everyone out there who is sick to get well soon !!! 😊


You can sit outside naked all day in the winter and you are not going to make any Vitamin-D, sun needs to be at a 50 degree angle and the UV index greater than 3.
Need to supplement 10,000 IU winter months and 5,000iu summer, this will keep your levels healthy all year long.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> Well, there's holidays, & holidays. I take mine during the year out of traditional holiday dates. Everything's cheaper, less busy, less people, all win. Only reason I'm going this afternoon is family had flights etc from the US booked, & we're going to do something for my younger brother & sisters burial arrangements (nothing Covid related, although that's the reason it's taken 2 years to manage to gather everyone together) The most stressful thing for me is getting through the metal scanners at the airport, and making it to the plane on time. Could be something to do with the Titanium plates, bolts & screws in my hip. No idea. Always have trouble.


Ah, I think I'm picking up on a bit of a 'lost in translation' situation here. You see, in your part of the world, a thing called 'holiday' is something us Yanks call 'vacation.' We don't go on holiday, we go on vacation.
"The Holidays" to us means Christmas and New Year's. Some folks up here take vacation around The Holidays so they can spend extra time traveling / visiting relatives, etc.

In my post above I was talking about (okay bitching about) about The Holidays, not about being on holiday. I would never complain about being away from a job (if I still had one.)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your brother & sister. Safe travels and peace to you, speedy.
=sParty


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mlx john said:


> One cool thing is that I've become bluetooth and 5G activated so I can connect my vaccine brain to my Note 20 and my E-bike 🙃
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called the voter fraud hotline when I noticed it. Can never be too careful!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Ah, I think I'm picking up on a bit of a 'lost in translation' situation here. You see, in your part of the world, a thing called 'holiday' is something us Yanks call 'vacation.' We don't go on holiday, we go on vacation.
> "The Holidays" to us means Christmas and New Year's. Some folks up here take vacation around The Holidays so they can spend extra time traveling / visiting relatives, etc.
> 
> In my post above I was talking about (okay bitching about) about The Holidays, not about being on holiday. I would never complain about being away from a job (if I still had one.)
> ...


Right. We have public holidays (Xmas day, boxing day etc etc) and annual leave. All paid by your employer. They're all just lumped into plain old holidays. An excuse for airlines and the tourism industry to double or triple their prices. For public holidays. We do the same -throw in some annual leave to fill the gaps between public holidays, and stretch them out a bit.
As well, we have rostered days off (RDO's) A scheme where you work a 40 hour week, get paid 38, the 2 hours are banked, and you get a paid day off every month. Magic. We don't call those holidays though. Just RDO's. 
English is a marvellous language no?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> I've been retired for 7 years so I guess I've got infinity hours paid leave accumulated.
> Meanwhile the holidays just seem like a stressful, contrived marketing scheme to me.
> =sParty


Eff the holidays, my family gives me heartburn, my patients struggle more, and it’s cold and wet!

Bring back summer!!


----------



## Hammy-56 (27 d ago)

COVID finally got me for thanksgiving…

felt shitty with a fever for about three days. After that I felt much better but it just sorta lingered for another 2 weeks. Minor cough, clearing my throat etc. But I was back on the bike pretty quickly feeling good. 

I’ve had colds that were way more severe, so I’m thankful.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Vaccinated, boosters and flu shot for the year, lots of vitamins and, so far, I've managed to dodge all the crud currently going around even being around sick grand kids. Had a bout with COVID Labor Day weekend and it was very minor. Felt lousy one day and that was the worst of it. That was the last time I was sick.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

My wife and I came down with the Covid last week after managing to not get it so far. My mom got it the same time. Weirder yet, my sister also got it at the same time. First time for all of us, my wife and I live in Norcal, my mom in Socal, and my sister is an ER Doc in Tx.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

My girlfriend had a trip to Vegas, returned home on 11/22/22 and tested positive for Covid on 11/24 (Thanksgiving day). I tested positive on 11/25. I was fully vaxed and received the most recent booster in early October. It was pretty much like a bad case of the flu: mostly a lot of chills, dry cough and nausea. I followed the advice of several sports medicine doctors and took 10 days off from riding. I thought when I returned to riding that I would feel really weak, but fortunately that wasn't the case at all. Interestingly, even though I didn't have any symptoms after 10 days, I didn't test negative until day 19 (something my Kaiser doctor said was not uncommon).


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My wife and I had the vid for five days three weeks ago. I had a headache for two days and sniffles for three days. That's it. I was still riding and drinking beer. Wife had no symptoms. I thought it was supposed to be worse. Neither of us are vaxxed.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

I had it for about two weeks, just got back to normal. Was rough for a couple days but a walk in the park compared to COVID. Most people have been wearing masks, hand sanitising etc. for the last few years so it's a bit of a shock to the immune system. There was all that "wHaT'S hApPeNnEd To ThE fLu??" from the antivax dummies...well...there's your answer.


----------



## jmitchelltfo (5 mo ago)

My daughter just tested positive for influenza A yesterday. She is a newlywed and her husband's family (three bright flight recipients) have more knowledge than sense, by allowing their own daughter and her family to attend, even though they knew she was sick. None of these people thought it would be worth their time to let everyone else know that there were sick people in the house. 

As soon as my daughter got there, she was hugged and welcomed by EVERYONE. Merry Christmas to her! I knew those idiots would be trouble.........


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Sick of the holidays, yes. Ill, no.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I got covid for the fist time after a business trip in October, masked on the plane but pretty sure it was from breakfast with some coworkers at the airport on the way home. My son came down with it right before Christmas but we got him quarantined before he spread it to anyone else in the family. We'll see if he gets sprung today.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Got sick Christmas day, nothing too bad. Body aches, dry throat, runny nose. Could have been worse, so I'm grateful to get my cold out of the way.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

My family all came down with Covid after dodging it for years. We're all vaxed so it feels like it helped as no one had very seriously, mostly coughs, chills and body aches for a couple of days but we're still testing positive. It did ruin the holidays though.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

milehi said:


> My wife and I had the vid for five days three weeks ago. I had a headache for two days and sniffles for three days. That's it. I was still riding and drinking beer. Wife had no symptoms. I thought it was supposed to be worse. Neither of us are vaxxed.


That is the thing, it effects everyone differently and there is no way to know ahead of time. You can be unvaccinated and show no symptoms. You can be vaccinated and boosted and die. On average, if you are vaccinated you are less likely to get it as severely or be hospitalized.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

mrdimi said:


> My family all came down with Covid after dodging it for years. We're all vaxed so it feels like it helped as no one had very seriously, mostly coughs, chills and body aches for a couple of days but we're still testing positive. It did ruin the holidays though.


Yep, that was my experience. I had an awful headache at night though.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised at all the covid cases. I look at infection rates about once a month, and haven't seen a significant bump, but maybe people just aren't reporting?

I got a J&J shot early on, and had a terrible reaction. Haven't gotten boosted because of that, but this infection of whatever it is brought to light that I'm not as young as I used to be, and my long forgotten exercised induced asthma combine to check two boxes for elevated risk factors. Thinking a booster might be in order, but going to have to look at how my reaction to the first shot impacts that.


.


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

In2falling said:


> You can sit outside naked all day in the winter and you are not going to make any Vitamin-D, sun needs to be at a 50 degree angle and the UV index greater than 3.
> Need to supplement 10,000 IU winter months and 5,000iu summer, this will keep your levels healthy all year long.



Does unlikely mean definitively ?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought it was titled sick OF the holidays. 

My family started pulling names from a hat and buying for one assigned person. 150 dollar limit. My stepdaughter got me. A month ago, she texts me and asks what do I want for Christmas. I send her a link to Jenson for that Wolftooth multi tool. Came in at 132. Perfect. Christmas Day, she hands me a bag. I immediately know it is not the Wolftooth tool. It was some crappy coffee cup that I have to control with my phone. It cost more than the tool. My theory is that it was given to her or her boyfriend and they regifted it to me. Now I have to be bothered with putting this thing on Ebay and getting it shipped off. With the money I get for it, I'm getting the Wolftooth tool. Merry Christmas. 
I was NOT sick ON the holidays.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope, I did have COVID earlier in the year but I was still able to get out and ride each day without it effecting me. It just gave me a scratchy throat and headache. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Woke up the day after X-mas, didn't feel quite right, tried to eat breakfast, took two bites and threw it away. An hour later I was laid the fvck out! Down hard for two days--didn't eat for two days and just slept or tried to sleep. I tested negative and presume I got some sort of flu. Had a terrible headache for two days with chills and heat flashes. Haven't been sick like that in decades. No bueno.

Day 4 now and I am slowly getting back up to speed. Still haven't been back into work (self-employed so my boss is cool with it. haha). I was going to ski today, but I think that would be a bad idea. I was going to ski tomorrow, but same thinking...maybe over the weekend. Too bad because it snowed a ton. So it goes....


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Covid-19 is a very dangerous disease. Please don't spread misinformation about it.*

Have all your opinions on things that matter and are pertinent on MTBR--like bikes and parts, but leave infectious disease control topic to the experts.

On the other hand, we can all talk about how tired we are from the pandemic. That is a legit conversation.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope. Traveled out of state to visit family too.

So far still haven't come down with Covid as far as I'm aware (wife's had it once back in the summer).


----------



## E30 (1 mo ago)

I'm on a vacay in Sedona. Rented a bike and could not understand why it felt so hard to climb and why I was so winded. Elevation? I doubt it. Now having a hard time regulating my body temp. Feel a little weak but Advil seems to be managing it. Covid was neg but maybe need to swab my throat?


----------



## E30 (1 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> I'm kind of surprised at all the covid cases. I look at infection rates about once a month, and haven't seen a significant bump, but maybe people just aren't reporting?
> 
> I got a J&J shot early on, and had a terrible reaction. Haven't gotten boosted because of that, but this infection of whatever it is brought to light that I'm not as young as I used to be, and my long forgotten exercised induced asthma combine to check two boxes for elevated risk factors. Thinking a booster might be in order, but going to have to look at how my reaction to the first shot impacts that.
> 
> ...


yes, I had the JJ shot and booster. Did not feel right for about a month after either. Have not been boosted since.


----------



## E30 (1 mo ago)

ok, did the throat swap AND nasal swap and tested positive. It is pretty mild.
I am still gonna hike today regardless!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

My younger kid came home from college for Thanksgiving and brought something to share with the family. This resulted in not being able to spend time with my older daughter and my new grandson. Over a month later, and we still aren't past it. Wife, college kid, and I are all still coughing. Wife has it the worst. Other than the occasional cough, I feel fine.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Eric F said:


> My younger kid came home from college for Thanksgiving and brought something to share with the family. This resulted in not being able to spend time with my older daughter and my new grandson. Over a month later, and we still aren't past it. Wife, college kid, and I are all still coughing. Wife has it the worst. Other than the occasional cough, I feel fine.


I had RSV and it sounds like this. Cough and sinus cold that lasted for around 2 weeks and then a cough and congestion that lasted another 2-3 weeks. Never had much of a fever or other symptoms. My son also had it with similar effect, though this time I gave it to him which was a change. 

We had friends that just had the regional variety of flu and it was similar to the RSV but had a more pronounced fever for a longer duration, but otherwise similar to the RSV in terms of cough and sinus congestion.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Well Happy New Year’s to me. I’m mostly recovered from the Covid and got out for a ride today. I was slow as hell but it sure felt good to be back on the bike.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I plan to get sick if I keep at these margaritas before midnight. Otherwise happy new year and stay safe!


----------



## Steve in PA (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup. My wife and I both got sick on Thursday. I had liquids shooting out of my bottom end, while my wife had liquids coming out top and bottom. Felt okay yesterday…..much better today.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'm two weeks into this deal. Been improving since going to the doctor and getting some meds, but went for a walk yesterday and quickly deteriorated on my return....fever, chills, etc. Feeling okay today. Hoping it was just a last gasp from whatever bug is ailing me.


.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Since early October I've had at least 3 cold of varied intensities and a nasty bout of bronchitis. This has been a long stretch of feeling sh*tty.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

_CJ said:


> I'm two weeks into this deal. Been improving since going to the doctor and getting some meds, but went for a walk yesterday and quickly deteriorated on my return....fever, chills, etc. Feeling okay today. Hoping it was just a last gasp from whatever bug is ailing me.
> 
> 
> .


I hope you get better very soon CJ. Best wishes my friend.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

A group 6 of us went to the rodeo in Vegas the weekend of Dec 8-12. By the 13th, 4 of us were sick. The 5th got sick on the 15th. All of us had head cold/congestion everywhere issues. I'm the only one that has FULLY recovered. The others are still coughing a bit and congested a touch.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

k2rider1964 said:


> A group 6 of us went to the rodeo in Vegas the weekend of Dec 8-12. By the 13th, 4 of us were sick. The 5th got sick on the 15th. All of us had head cold/congestion everywhere issues. I'm the only one that has FULLY recovered. The others are still coughing a bit and congested a touch.


Kind of what I got going on...been coughing and congested for weeks now, but good enough to still ride when the weather allows.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I was off the bike for 3 weeks with fatigue and an annoying cough. Just not feeling like hitting the trainer, but lifted a few times. Back on track now.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Dunnigan said:


> I was off the bike for 3 weeks with fatigue and an annoying cough. Just not feeling like hitting the trainer, but lifted a few times. Back on track now.


Fatigue and cough, that's where I'm at. Feeling more or less over it, ready to go do stuff, but again today just a 30 minute walk left me feeling like I rode for 6 hours with no food. I did recover this time after sitting down and having a snack, but man, kind of scary. Good to hear others are getting back to normal.


.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (3 mo ago)

A post I read a page or two ago brought up what I think I had in November.. RSV. It took forever to get rid of the remnant cough... like 2 weeks. I thought it was a cold, but their description of RSV sounds exactly like what I had. The illness itself was mostly just stuffy, coughing, sneezing. No fever to speak of. Mild headaches. 

However, I'd rather have the coof that I had in Jan '21 ... which was over in like 2 days plus about 8 days of altered smell/taste (and zero other symptoms). So, very mild (and I'm thankful, I know not everyone gets a mild case). I'm sure it was Omicron. I only got tested for the coof itself, they didn't pinpoint the strain, but that was when the big O was becoming prevalent and the Dr said "prob Omicron, everyone's getting it".

I hate nothing more than an illness that makes me cough... and when it does so for over 3 weeks total... man, that's intolerable. Colds, for me, always take like 2+ weeks... I hate them with a passion. The flu is over faster for me usually, and while it sucks more than a cold 'during'.. being over faster means I prefer it over a crummy, lingering, coughing-fit cold. A cold leaves me just on the verge of being functional, but not wanting to do anything.. so I feel like I'm just wasting time. A flu debilitates me enough that I only want to sleep and recover and it becomes a mission to get over it... and that fight feels at least like 'doing something'. A cold is just a crummy time-vampire... the worst... especially as I get older where the number of active days are dwindling.


----------

